# Spencer Lake Pheasants



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

Made it out to Spencer this morning with my father and my GSP.We saw quite a bit of Pheasant droppings in one out of the way field that I know about, I thought we were gonna see quite a few flushes but only managed to find one nice cock bird that my dad harvested. It was nice to get out in the field with my dad again. I might just have to give it one more try before seasons out. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

Congradulations on your bird, I have been hunting Deer Creek this year and the population was very good. Last year I flushed alot, but most were hens. This year I have hunted three times and had 8 flushes and they were all roosters. My shooting has been poor this year as I have shot numerous times and only hit one bird, but I still had a blast with the dogs. Gonna have to start grouse hunting now since pheasant season will be over soon...


----------

